# How do u put ur baby to sleep on their side?



## mummy2lola

I know it sounds like a stupid question but Im really unsure.Lola thrashes about loudly all night and the last two nights it's been non stop and I can't sleep through it.the dr said she may thrash so much because of her reflux coz in her bouncer she doesn't move at all and then tonight I was thinking about when we used to co sleep,she would end up on her side becoz she was so near me and I'm a big girl so my weight would move her onto her side and she didn't flail at all.do u put a pillow behind them or something to keep them propped up or do u just put them on their side and that's how they stay? Xx


----------



## mummy2lola

I've just read that it's dangerous on their side so never mind,I never realised that so ignore the question xx


----------



## FeistyMom

My first had bad reflux and would only sleep if the mattress was propped up at an angle (45 degrees) or sitting up in her swing or bouncy seat. We did try side sleeping (go figure - it was considered 'safe enough' 5 years ago when she was an infant), by tightly rolling a folded receiving blanket and taping the ends to form a round cylinder, and using that on the tummy side to prevent her from rolling all the way to her tummy.

However as soon as she was able, she would flip to her tummy on her own, as it was apparently just more comfortable for her :shrug: We kept putting her to bed on her back or her side anyway.

Hope your LO finds a comfy way to sleep!


----------



## Supermaiden

I ALWAYS put my LO to sleep on his side. When he was younger he projectile vomited everywhere when he was laid on his back and it made me worry so much that if he had been in bed I might not have known about it and he could have choked or worse! I make sure I have enough blanket at the side to stop him rolling onto his front. He sleeps in a carrycot though so its all snuggled in anyway. He rolls onto his back during the night sometimes which is fine.


----------



## cowboys angel

I also have a reflux baby, and she would NOT sleep on her back. Still won't. She has always slept on her stomach or back. No one bite me please. 

I lay mine on her side, put her teddy next to her, and lean her against him, if that makes sense?

She is 6 months old so I finally feel safe putting something in the crib with her cuz she shoves it away from her and curls up anyway. Until she was about 4 months old, we coslept and she slept on her side facing me.


----------



## sailing_girl

What I do when I want my baby to sleep on her side is put rolled up towels on either side of her body and against the side of her bassinet so that she can't roll onto her stomach. Just make sure that the end of the towel is down by her chest...you don't want baby to have anything near his/her face. Hope that helps!


----------



## clever_blond

I was advised by my community support worker to roll up a sheet and put it under my lo back so she was slept half on her side and half on her back at a 35 degree angle as she had lots of mucous on her chest when she was born and she was choking in her sleep, she still sleeps like this cos she has reflux and she projectile vomits if she is laid on her back. I was told its perfectly safe and is far preferable to choking. Hope your lo finds a comfortable way to sleep. Xx


----------



## HungryHippo

Mine keeps her knees bent during naps and she stays that way. So she pretty much naps in the fetal position. That's how I lay her down for naps, too.


----------



## mummy2lola

thanks ladies thats really helped,i think if tonight shes still bad (shes now on ranitidine and gaviscon) then im gonna try her on her side tomoro,see how that goes xx


----------



## nicole_

i cant do it either
my LO ends up with legs flailing like hes trying to balance on his side
i think you have to partially lie them on their front with their legs then arms to the side. it just doesnt work for me lol and towels dont help either :dohh:


----------



## mummy2lola

i reckon im gonna really struggle to get her in the right position lol xx


----------



## loobylou99

My PIL bought us something for baby to safely sleep on her side. It has a soft quilted tube attached to a tab of the same fabric that LO sleeps on, and it has velcro on it, and another, slightly shorter tube with velcro on that you stick on the tab (so you can adjust the size of the gap for a growing baby). The instructions say to lay baby facing the shorter tube with the arm that is underneath lying above it. It was from France so dont know if its available here, but you can always make your own. I hope all of these ramblings make sense! :wacko: No name on the one i have here but its made by tigex if that helps:flower:


----------



## Babushka99

My mum put my lo on her side during the day when she was newborn, she would swaddle her and put a rolled up cellular blanket to support her. And if you don't swaddle you can put the arm they are lying on out so they can't roll onto their front.


----------

